# Adobe Premiere und After Effects - Anfänger Tutorials gesucht



## Razer3k (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für Adobe Premiere und After Effects Anfänger Tutorials.

Ich kann bisher nichts im Bereich Videoschnitt und Bearbeitung und muss somit bei 0 beginnen.

Habt ihr da zufällig ein paar hilfreiche Seiten parat?
Englisch oder Deutsch, mir egal.

Google habe ich schon befragt, gefunden habe ich jedoch nur Seiten die schon Grundlagen vor raus setzen.


----------



## Egotron (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Razer3k,

habe mich extra grad für deine Frage hier angemeldet ^^

Und zwar, du kannst, sofern du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist, für After Effects dir die Tutorials von videocopilot.net anschauen.
Da du ja scheinbar noch ein Anfänger bist, empfehle ich dir die basic-Tutorials und zwar hier: http://www.videocopilot.net/basic/ später kannst du dann natürlich auch die unzählig anderen auf der Seite machen.

Ich selbst habe mir auf der Seite mein Grundwissen zu After Effects angeeignet.

Sofern du immernoch Fragen hast, kann ich dir auch so helfen, sofern du Skype, ICQ, MSN-Messenger oder AIM/Yahoo-Messenger hast. 

Grüße,

Egotron


----------



## ink (1. Dezember 2011)

Moin

Videocopilot ist doch die erste Anlaufstelle für AE-Gelöt.
Von da aus kannst du die dich auch hervorragend weiter hangeln.

Es gäbe auch noch AE Tuts usw usf

Zu Premiere kann ich dir grad nichts liefern, da ich damit nicht arbeite.

Beste

PS: War wohl jemand schneller.
PPS: Wer ist seiner Anfängerzeit nicht bei Videocopilot vorbei gekommen?!


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal auf der Seite nach:Film Special Effects – Riesen Sammlung After Effects Tutorials

http://steinderweisen.square7.ch/wordpress/


da findest du eine riesen Sammlung!


----------



## Razer3k (2. Dezember 2011)

Danke an euch alle.

Bei Videocopilot bin ich vorbeigekommen, allerdings habe ich die Anfänger Sektion nicht entdeckt.


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Vorteil von Videocopilot ist seine Ausführlichkeit, soweit man der englischen Sprache ausreichend mächtig ist.. Im krassen Gegensatz dazu stehen die Tutorials von ayato@web, welche auf das Wichtigste zusammengekürzt sind. Ältere haben wir auch bei Uns im Tutorials-Portfolio - genauso kurz 

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier is es:

http://www.videocopilot.net/basic/


----------



## Razer3k (4. Dezember 2011)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hier is es:
> 
> http://www.videocopilot.net/basic/




Oben auch....

Aber danke.



Fehlt nur noch etwas zu Premiere.


----------

